# Craftsman 315.17491



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

While routing, my old craftsman 1 1/2 hp router basically fell apart. The motor came apart in 2 pieces. It seems like the screws holding the field to the T. brg. plte came loose. Now I can't put it back together because I can't get the 608 brg to get past the brush assembly. Any ideas on how to get it back together?

T. brg. plte and 608 brg are parts from the diagram found on the craftsman parts diagram.

Thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Boomer84 said:


> While routing, my old craftsman 1 1/2 hp router basically fell apart. The motor came apart in 2 pieces. It seems like the screws holding the field to the T. brg. plte came loose. Now I can't put it back together because I can't get the 608 brg to get past the brush assembly. Any ideas on how to get it back together?
> 
> T. brg. plte and 608 brg are parts from the diagram found on the craftsman parts diagram.
> 
> Thanks


Either remove or tape the brushes(and holders if needed) in place till after reassembly!


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Either remove or tape the brushes(and holders if needed) in place till after reassembly!


I'm having trouble removing them and I can't get them to separate far enough to get the 608 brg past them. I thought they (the brushes) would slide out from the opening for the brush tube but they wont.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Raynor, a new 1-1/2 hp Craftsman router is only $59, easier to adjust and accepts PC style guide bushings. Perhaps it is time to upgrade?


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mike said:


> Raynor, a new 1-1/2 hp Craftsman router is only $59, easier to adjust and accepts PC style guide bushings. Perhaps it is time to upgrade?


Yeah I would like to upgrade, guess this router holds some sentimental value since it was passed down to me when my grandpa died and he taught me everything I know about wood work. That aside, money is a little tight at the moment but a upgrade is definitely in the future. That also aside, I also have the same router in a 1 1/4 hp. Is there a huge difference in performance if I used it in the meantime?

I also have a dewalt plunge/fixed combo router but I like having one in the table for permanent use.

Thanks


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Boomer84 said:


> Yeah I would like to upgrade, guess this router holds some sentimental value since it was passed down to me when my grandpa died and he taught me everything I know about wood work. That aside, money is a little tight at the moment but a upgrade is definitely in the future. That also aside, I also have the same router in a 1 1/4 hp. Is there a huge difference in performance if I used it in the meantime?
> 
> I also have a dewalt plunge/fixed combo router but I like having one in the table for permanent use.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, sentimental value has got me into a number of things that common sense should have prevented! 

There are
probably plastic retainers keeping the holders in place. might have to pry on them a bit. Just a thought... if the bearing came out through that space, it _has_ to go back through it also! Best of luck!


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Yeah, sentimental value has got me into a number of things that common sense should have prevented!
> 
> There are
> probably plastic retainers keeping the holders in place. might have to pry on them a bit. Just a thought... if the bearing came out through that space, it _has_ to go back through it also! Best of luck!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade to a new fix based craftsman router. Any idea if a new one will fit the same table I was using with the old 1 1/2hp (Craftsman 315.17491)?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Raynor. In all probablilty, no, the new one won't mate up to the current mounting holes in the table. But, there is no reason why you can't drill new mounting holes for the new router. Take the old router base with you and see if you can find one that is close.

Is it a Craftsman table? Might make it a bit more difficult, but maybe not impossible. Post some pics of what you have to work with.


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I'll work on getting some pics up. I was thinking about just getting this-->

sears.com/router-and-router-table-combo/p-00937595000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

just to finish up a couple small projects. Then I'll work on getting a nicer router and table in the future. For $120 for the combo seems like a deal, however I'm sure you get what you pay for.


----------



## Boomer84 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I couldn't get link to post since I don't have 10 posts yet, but I will work on getting some pictures up. 

However, I was thinking about getting the $120 Craftsman router + table combo from sears. (1 3/4 hp fixed router with 334 Square Inch Table Top) Its hard to beat for the money and just to get a couple small projects done until I can upgrade. I'm sure you get what you pay for however..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Don't knock the Craftsman router and table. It's what I, and I'm sure a LOT of people, started with. I still use mine. The ONLY problem with it is the aluminum top... it sometimes leaves dark lines on the wood. Not sure if the one you are looking at is aluminum or plastic/laminate but it will do a lot of work for you.


----------

